# Ignore It



## Mike (Dec 6, 2021)

We should ignore all reports and rumours about Coronavirus Disease!

There is too much, he says, she says, nobody knows the truth, even the
scientists, the politicians, hear something, maybe in the pub or the train,
they decide that it is fact and change the law, this is wrong, red zone, green
zone, all is hearsay, the latest version is poor in strength, yet we are having
to do things or be fined for not doing them.

Use your common sense, most of us here are too intelligent to be political,
we have street sense that allows us to "Body-Swerve" bad things, to see a
bad thing, we have all struggled to stay alive and prosper, whereas the ones
who are telling us what to do have never had a real job.

The Elders were always the leaders in days of old, but now we are a problem.

Stay safe, stay home, but if you can't stay home, then wear a mask.

Common Sense.

Mike.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 6, 2021)

The 'elders' in days of old were most likely under 50 years of age.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 6, 2021)

It’s frustrating because the situation is constantly evolving and many people see the constant change as mismanagement or lies.

I agree that we should all draw from our own life experience and common sense, but still keep an open mind and be receptive to any new information as it becomes available.


----------



## chic (Dec 6, 2021)

Maybe we should view this as an experiment with participants both willing and unwilling.  

I'm opting out of the experiment.


----------



## Alice November (Dec 7, 2021)

So exhausted from constantly resisting being pursueded that volunteering as a guinea pig is virtuous ( cute as they are, still -- just, NO! ).


----------



## chic (Dec 7, 2021)

Alice November said:


> So exhausted from constantly resisting being pursueded that volunteering as a guinea pig is virtuous ( cute as they are, still -- just, NO! ).


We're all exhausted by this. You are not alone, but human beings are not laboratory animals and our governments have no legal right to treat us as such.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2021)

Mike said:


> We should ignore all reports and rumours about Coronavirus Disease!
> 
> There is too much, he says, she says, nobody knows the truth, even the
> scientists, the politicians, hear something, maybe in the pub or the train,
> ...



Yeah, Mike, I am sure that Dr. Fauci has never had a real job, and picks up his ideas at the local pub.


----------



## chic (Dec 8, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Yeah, Mike, I am sure that Dr. Fauci has never had a real job, and picks up his ideas at the local pub.


No one has said Dr. F isn't a real immunologist. Some of us believe his motives are not pure. That's all.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 8, 2021)

Chic, reread Mike's post. He includes "the scientists, the politicians, etc." as the people who pick up their ideas in the pub or on the train, and have never had a "real job." He did not mention one word about the purity of Fauci's motives, or whether he is a real immunologist. I was quoting exactly what he said.

Where did such ignorant claptrap come from?  Did he just make it up because he thinks it makes him sound clever?  Or does it originate from demagogues and controlling radio personalities who know their "base" very well and have implanted this nonsense?

Nobody knows the truth about Covid?  Really?  Even the geniuses who produced an amazingly effective and harmless vaccine in such a short amount of time? Even those who treat the disease daily, who study microscopic images of the virus in minute detail, who can produce umpteen details about how it spreads, how it infects our bodies, how the antibodies work, and so on?  But they have never held a real job, whatever that is supposed to mean? And they don't know nearly as much as the fanatics who have managed to politicize a disease.

Oooooo - Kay.


----------



## Mike (Dec 8, 2021)

Sunny said:


> But they have never held a real job, whatever that is supposed to mean?


I have to apologise Sunny, bad punctuation, I accidentally included the
Scientists, with our politicians, who study politics at university and then
go straight into the government in some form, they never work outside
those departments. These are the ones who hear things and believe them.

Scientists on the other hand are doing a job and are probably doing it
very well, but even they don't know what advice to give.

Mike.


----------



## Jeni (Dec 8, 2021)

I look at this from the perspective that as a new virus there have been some serious missteps IMO on policy.
The reality is while hopeful the vaccines have not lasted or been as effective as sold to public. 
In a recent Freedom of information request the FDA wants to slow walk the release of information for 55 years ...... why so long they claim they are short staffed on the team the redacts information ...... if it sounds fishy it is.
The items released in this FOIA request showed ...
pfizer knows of approx 1300 vaccine related deaths and 45,000 severe adverse reactions  in the first 6 months of release but i am sure for some that is ................simply acceptable collateral damage.

UNTIL it hits home. then it is a problem


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 8, 2021)

Warrigal said:


> The 'elders' in days of old were most likely under 50 years of age.


My son's ex (and my Honorary Daughter) and two of their children are Mormons. My HD often hosted family home night at her house where they would meet and fellowship together. The "Elders" were young men about 23 years old. That always cracked me up.


----------



## Warrigal (Dec 8, 2021)

I used to be an elder, at my place of work (I was dubbed a 'wisdom figure'), within the family and as an elected elder on the church council. Now I am too old for all of these positions. I don't work any more, I am now the matriarch of the family and I no longer have the energy to serve on councils and committees. I leave eldership to a younger generation but I am still considered a wisdom figure by my peers.


----------



## Shero (Dec 8, 2021)

Mike said:


> I have to apologise Sunny, bad punctuation, I accidentally included the
> Scientists, with our politicians, who study politics at university and then
> go straight into the government in some form, they never work outside
> those departments. These are the ones who hear things and believe them.
> ...


_.
"Scientists don't know what advice to give???_

Really? Well.they've given their advice and saved millions of lives. Feel like imparting a bit of non-sense today Mike?  If people do not want to take the advice given by the scientists and get covid, then it is their fault.
I have no sympathy for them!!
.


----------



## Shero (Dec 8, 2021)

Sunny said:


> Yeah, Mike, I am sure that Dr. Fauci has never had a real job, and picks up his ideas at the local pub.


Yes, while having a pint and a sausage roll


----------



## Shero (Dec 8, 2021)

This topic title is "Ignore it."  I say, ignore it at your own peril!
The UK has returned to restrictions and their health people have admittted the Omicron strain is spreading more rapidly than Delta. 
.


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 8, 2021)

How stupid some folks are. How can science nail down 100% of all data about an everchanging mutating virus?


----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 8, 2021)

chic said:


> No one has said Dr. F isn't a real immunologist. Some of us believe his motives are not pure. That's all.


How *pure* would you wish him to be?


----------



## Jeni (Dec 8, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> How *pure* would you wish him to be?


maybe the word pure should be replaced with *Honest.*...... and  have some humility ......
this is a constant changing situation and yet ...............he recently said "he was the final science" . 

I can see how a person may enjoy his recent fame...................... but he has long since gone over his 15 minutes ...................and chooses to say things to cause more division to get headlines IMO media should get a new source of information .........cause much like a reality TV show he keeps being over the top for attention.


----------



## dseag2 (Dec 8, 2021)

chic said:


> We're all exhausted by this. You are not alone, but human beings are not laboratory animals and our governments have no legal right to treat us as such.


Yes, we're all exhausted, Sweetheart, and I rarely even watch the Covid segments on the news anymore, but I've watched them enough to know that people are still dying, so I've taken the necessary precautions.

*5,295,146 people* have died so far from the coronavirus COVID-19 outbreak as of December 09, 2021, 03:58 GMT.

Enjoy life in your bubble, complaining about how persecuted you are.  Don't worry about the 5.3 million lives that have been lost.  And no, I won't put you on Ignore because your posts continue to amaze me.


----------

